# Significant penalty imposed for not filing expatriation form



## john2345 (Oct 17, 2018)

I noticed that the Expatriation Tax page on the IRS website has the following:

"Significant penalty imposed for not filing expatriation form"

"IRS is sending notices to expatriates who have not complied with the Form 8854 requirements, including the imposition of the $10,000 penalty where appropriate."

The page was updated 30-Mar-2018.

Has anyone received one of these notices?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The two good sources of info on these questions, the Isaac Brock Society site and the US Expats Facebook group, have reported no such penalties.

I imagine it's (yet another) toothless threat. There seems to be a standard $10k fine attached to any IRS form. If you renounce US citizenship and are completely non-compliant, the IRS doesn't really know whether you made enough to be compliant anyway. If you had been compliant but went dark after renouncing and never filed an 8854, they might send you a notice. But for anyone without US assets or income it's more or less meaningless because the IRS has very limited ability to collect money outside US borders.


----------

